# Really shaken up :( Bella got attacked by a larger dog



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

We had a really horrible experience this weekend, we went to meet some friends for 1 night at a camp site.

When we arrived at the campsite the experience i've been dreading came true and a dog went for Bella. 

A large spaniel left off it's lead, Bella was well behaved on her lead, she tried to back away, it went mad growling, nashing at her frantically trying to get her in it's mouth. Kye literally dove in between, Bella was screaming . If it had gotten her in it's mouth she could be dead with one shake. Pretty shaken up 

It was horrible . We've had big crazy dogs which the owners can't control run up to us round and round, bark and jump etc, which i think is terrible too as if the owners can't control or recall their dogs they shouldn't be off the lead .....but those dogs weren't dangerous, nothing like this. This wasn't saying hello or being interested. Kye grew up with alsatians so he KNOWS the difference between a dog over excited & one which has turned into hunting/biting dangerously and it obviously regarded her like it would a rabbit or something. Kye is really lucky he didn't get bitten .

It's so sad as we've made so much progress with Bella being scared of other dogs the past 2 weeks . She's been walking past other dogs without a glance, i was so happy for her.

There was a woman at the site who came up to us with her terrier and explained she always keeps her dog on the lead because it's temperamental, she couldn't believe what the dog did  to us.


When we got home i looked up dog friendly camp sites and they mostly all said ->

_"Please remember to keep your dog on a lead, clean up after them, and
ensure they don't disturb your neighbours. "_

I knew it wasn't us, i was amazed that dogs were running around like that, they could crap anywhere, they could've run over peoples bbqs, ran onto the nearby road. 


Stupid camp site/irresponsible owner and if Kye hadn't been quick enough she could've been bitten or shaken to death and this would be a whole different post. I'm really quite upset and it's shaken my confidence to walk her without Kye there as alot of people let their dogs off lead here .


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would have reported it to the site manager,have been there like you it's a terrible experience,glad nothing serious happened and you're all ok


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

michele said:


> I would have reported it to the site manager,have been there like you it's a terrible experience,glad nothing serious happened and you're all ok


I know it sounds silly but i was in shock & it was such a crappy site (we hadn't chosen it) that i don't think they'd have cared. I wanted to go home as our friends hadn't arrived yet but Kye kept saying we should stay so Bella didn't think we were running away ..so i had to spend the evening really upset and hiding it from people i barely knew, i didn't cry till we got home and had to sleep/couldn't, kept thinking about what could have happened.

I'm so glad she's ok too. I don't want to turn into one of the nervous owners constantly picking their dog up ..but i want her safety to come first, such a hard balance.

If anyone has any tips on keeping your dog safe i would love to hear it, someone said carry a big stick but i don't want to always be afraid.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes i know i was in shock for days thinking about what could have been,still hate seeing dogs off lead that i don't know


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Forgot to mention you can buy a "Dog stop" that lets out a terrible noise.It's in a can so easy to put in your pocket,bit like a rape alarm


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a good idea, i think i'd be using my hands unfortunately to get her up off the ground as quickly as humanly possible if something went wrong  again.

I can't believe we've only had her back 2 weeks, I'm a bit of a nervous wreck right now. I don't understand why other dog owners in the UK seem to think it's their right to have their dog off lead, if never happened to us in Holland.

I''ll look into getting one of those alarms just in case it might help at some point


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

poor bella, i really hope this doesn't scar her, this happened to both my older dogs, now they are not friendly when they are out on their leads, harry is very embarrassing, there is no way i would have them off the lead. We have been lucky with tulula, she is so friendly and has never been attacked, but we are taking her camping with us next week and all dogs are mean't to be on leads, but reading wot has happened with you, i'm quite worried.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, hon, I'm sorry you and Bella had such an awful scare. It makes me so angry that some people leave their dogs off lead like that. Dog Stop sounds like a good option. I'm so glad little Bella is OK! xx


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

tulula's mum said:


> poor bella, i really hope this doesn't scar her, this happened to both my older dogs, now they are not friendly when they are out on their leads, harry is very embarrassing, there is no way i would have them off the lead. We have been lucky with tulula, she is so friendly and has never been attacked, but we are taking her camping with us next week and all dogs are mean't to be on leads, but reading wot has happened with you, i'm quite worried.


I hope your camping goes better than ours did.

I'm so sorry it'a happened to you too, it's soo scary. I am also worried it's scarred her, we will do our best, taking her to dog classes etc but the poor wee thing seems shaken up, barking at people going past the house and other dogs now .

I hate irresponsible dog owners.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

foggy said:


> Oh gosh, hon, I'm sorry you and Bella had such an awful scare. It makes me so angry that some people leave their dogs off lead like that. Dog Stop sounds like a good option. I'm so glad little Bella is OK! xx


Thank you! It's a relief to be able to talk to people about it, i can talk to people i know but they don't really get how fragile a chi is.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

would be a fine opportunity to spread the word about little CHIs and how delicate they are...... the only problem with that is if it was my 'opportunity', I probably would be filling it with expletives....lol...

I am sorry this happened to little Bella... I do hope she is OK and you are also....


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

jan896 said:


> would be a fine opportunity to spread the word about little CHIs and how delicate they are...... the only problem with that is if it was my 'opportunity', I probably would be filling it with expletives....lol...
> 
> I am sorry this happened to little Bella... I do hope she is OK and you are also....



I was so shocked i couldn't speak, i just stood there with Bella in my arms shaking.

Kye went over to the owners who immediately said it was our fault and their dog would never attack another dog ..they then proceeded to say it was our fault we should have our dog on the leash ..when Kye said she WAS ON A LEASH shouting back at him ..it showed they hadn't seen the incident at all. They took no responsibility but they agreed to put their dog away for the night.

Kye said "you better keep your dog in line" and Kye never ever gets angry, this is the first time I've seen him like this and the owner literally said "what you going to do if i don't".

I was stunned and just stood there, i didn't know what to do or say.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> ....this is the first time I've seen him like this and the owner literally said "what you going to do if i don't".
> 
> I was stunned and just stood there, i didn't know what to do or say.


wow! you were both really upset. and, rightfully so. don't know what
i would have done. i hope your next trip is a happier one


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

It was upsetting Therese, i wish we'd just left and come home but we didn't know what to do and somehow because we stayed, stuck it out i feel like we accepted what happened and I feel more overwhelmed by it. I'm too nervous to take Bella out on my own today, ill have to build up to that now i think walking her with Kye.

Next time i would leave and complain to the site owners.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> I was so shocked i couldn't speak, i just stood there with Bella in my arms shaking.
> I was stunned and just stood there, i didn't know what to do or say.


totally understand.... I would be the same way probably... and would take at least a couple of days to stop shaking and thinking the 'what if' scenerios.... *HUGS* for you and Bella from me and Chico...


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats awful, were the owners not in sight? i know in hindsight you would do this and that, but very scarey, glad bella was ok


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

amandagalway said:


> thats awful, were the owners not in sight? i know in hindsight you would do this and that, but very scarey, glad bella was ok


They weren't that far away but were behind a windbreaker/tent just sitting down ignoring their dog.

Bella says thank you to chico for the hugs <3. me too


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh i'm so sorry you all had to go through that, how scary!! I'm glad that Bella is ok


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

michele said:


> Yes i know i was in shock for days thinking about what could have been,still hate seeing dogs off lead that i don't know


Frankly, I don't like seeing ANY dog off lead in a public place without a specific dog park area. You don't know if others are afraid of dogs, the temperament of other dogs etc. I think it''s totally obnoxious to let dogs off lead where they are not supposed to be. It ruins it for good pet owners and you find more and more "No pets allowed" signs everywhere. I am So glad that your dog is ok. Very scary!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Phew glad Bella is OK, what a scare it is though, really knocks your confidence. 
Its hard because you want to protect them but not wrap them in cotton wool and not let them be a dog.

Makes me mad when dogs are off the lead and allowed to run wild and people have no control over them, people don't realise how a large dog can so easily kill a small dog. Last summer in our small town a pomerainan was killed by a bull mastiff, it makes me feel so sick, must have been horrendous. 

Rocky is off lead most of the time in the park but as soon as we see another dog I clip him back onto the lead, want him to stay in close ready to be picked up if necessary.

The worst scare I had was with Rocky off lead on a deserted beach by myself, there was nobody in sight, next think I realised was a man with 2 x hound type dogs behind me and the dogs proceded to chase Rocky round in a circle, good job Rocky is fast he was so frightened though he wasn't sure where to run to, I crouched down and he ran into my arms and I scooped him up, I could hardly walk my legs were like jelly it was awful.

You need to try to regain your confidence and be very confident when out on walks as Bella will sense it if your scared (((HUGS)))


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is one of my greatest fears after Brody was almost attacked by 3 large golden retrievers in our front yard. He narrowly escaped. I have no doubt that they would have killed him, had they reached him. I'm so sorry this happened to you and Bella. I know how frightening and horrifying it is.  

Hugs to you both.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

glad she is ok some dog owners are so irresponsible! makes me so mad!!!

hope it doesnt worry her on future trips


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is so scary! This happened to Shayley at Petsmart once and I freaked it is very scary! =(


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad she is unharmed physically, and wishing her a speedy mental recovery. My ChiChi was attacked and shaken by a GSD last summer, but he's come a very long way and is still a very good, social boy (after TONs of rehabilitation work!) luckily he only had one small puncture on his torso and no other damage.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I have always been kinda wary when I take Peebo out that something like this might happen, it must have been awful for both of you.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel so sorry for you and Bella but I am also very grateful that you are both ok.


----------



## AngelEyes (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so sorry that you had to go thru that terrible experience. I can't even imagine that happening to my Speedy. I live in a rural area and my I have been dealing with my neighbor who has dogs that run loose. He has the old farmer's mentality that dogs are dogs and let them do what they want. It makes me so nervous. I do wish the best for the both of you.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

POor Bella!! Thats so awful  I am glad she is ok, physically poor little thing


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

tricializ said:


> Frankly, I don't like seeing ANY dog off lead in a public place without a specific dog park area. You don't know if others are afraid of dogs, the temperament of other dogs etc. I think it''s totally obnoxious to let dogs off lead where they are not supposed to be. It ruins it for good pet owners and you find more and more "No pets allowed" signs everywhere. I am So glad that your dog is ok. Very scary!!!


I completely agree, people seem to think it's their *right* to let their dog off lead but in public parks i do not think dogs should be off lead.

We are going to take bella to places like national historic monuments like castles where they have strict lead policies rather than just local parks ..where they don't. It will be safer.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for understanding . Yes she is fine physically thank god!

The behaviour and trauma we can at least work on, if she'd been hurt physically that would be alot worse. I'm having alot of nightmares but i know it will ease off and its my mind working through how scared we got.

I am so grateful she wasn't harmed and the anger at the other dog owner is easing off too now, but what they did is so wrong .


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> This is one of my greatest fears after Brody was almost attacked by 3 large golden retrievers in our front yard. He narrowly escaped. I have no doubt that they would have killed him, had they reached him. I'm so sorry this happened to you and Bella. I know how frightening and horrifying it is.
> 
> Hugs to you both.


God, thats awful too 

When i tell people that i am in no doubt at all that Bella was 2 seconds from death as its mouth was almost round her till Kye physically got it off her they look at me like well hmm maybe but i've had enough excited dogs run up to us to know the difference between it being excited which it was initially and then it turned into hunting her ..and i know how fragile bella is.

I'm SO glad Brody is OK too.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Guess said:


> Glad she is unharmed physically, and wishing her a speedy mental recovery. My ChiChi was attacked and shaken by a GSD last summer, but he's come a very long way and is still a very good, social boy (after TONs of rehabilitation work!) luckily he only had one small puncture on his torso and no other damage.


I'm so sorry. What's a GSD, is that a german shepherd, thats a really big dog. I genuinely thought if a large dog picked up a 3 pound chi and shook it there was no chance of it surviving, im really glad he did!!

It must have been heart breaking to go through that and good job on the rehabilitation.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

rocky scotland said:


> Phew glad Bella is OK, what a scare it is though, really knocks your confidence.
> Its hard because you want to protect them but not wrap them in cotton wool and not let them be a dog.
> 
> 
> You need to try to regain your confidence and be very confident when out on walks as Bella will sense it if your scared (((HUGS)))


Thats awful about the pom . Glad rocky is OK, he sounds really fast at getting away from anything dangerous .


I do have to be confident as Bella will take her lead from me so im only going to walk her for a while when Kyes there rather than doing it myself and showing nerves.


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Probably the safest advice is to carry Bella into any situation when there are other animals around. Make sure the coast is clear then set her down and watch out for unwelcome guests. I do this with Zo all the time. Even with unpredictable people or kids. It makes me feel better to have control which I'm sure Zo senses and calms her too.

Another option (which may seem silly but I'm all for) is a doggie stroller. Dog owners in the US use them all the time and when its especially hot outside I wish I had one. I usually end up carrying Zo for part of our walks as she gets hot and lazy. I think another dog would have a hard time getting into the stroller. This way Bella is protected and part of the fun at the same time.

Good Luck! I'm glad little Bella is okay!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aww  I'm so sorry this happened! You just never know.
I'm so glad she is ok


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Geez how terrible! I understand your frustration and complete fear though. We've had our fair share of big dog troubles. Now Bailey is very fearful of them. Can't say I blame her. We went to the pier with her the other day and she cried so loud when a large dog came near her. It didn't do anything to her, just scared her so bad. I carried her a lot after that...she was shaking and so upset...little heart just a racing. I hope Bella can get over her fear but I think it will def. take some work. Hugs.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

I'm so pleased to hear little Bella is okay. She must have been terrified. I remember when we went to see little Harry for the first time, the breeder told us that his mother was attacked in a park by a big dog one day, who promptly threw her in to the air. She was okay, luckily, and just shaken. Not long after that, Harry's father was also attacked by another large dog, so they told me that they never let their Chis run with strange dogs off leads any more. It just makes me so angry that there are so many uncaring and selfish dog owners out there who can't be bothered to train their dogs.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Disgusting Disgusting Disgusting!!! We've had a few near misses and i've being really really cautious recently.. Daisy is off lead in the park behind my house but only once i've assessed the situation if there is dogs i dont know she is back on her lead and i watch the dog like a hawk and assess the owner.. im really really funny about owners.. if i dont like the look of them i judge and i dont care tbh i trust my instincts!! 

Daisy got attacked a month or so ago and i chased the owner out the park (any of you who haven't seen me im short and very slight so really not gonna do a lot of damage hahahaa) There dog was not medium sized, some sort of cross but i dont know what.. totally black, lab type coat and literally from about 100 yards away started baring its teeth at Daisy and snarling with foam coming out.. She was just happily sniffing the grass and all of a sudden he's started charging.. i shoved my daughter out the way and ran very fast to get to Daisy.. the dog bit her and i went mental.. got Daisy scooped her up and shoved the dog out the way hard!! The owner grabbed its dog and it was snapping and snarling and making that horrible hissing noise.. so i told the owner to pin its dog down to calm down and let Daisy smell it.. that dog needed to submit and the owner goes.. get this

THIS DOG WAS BRED TO BE LIKE THIS HELL KEEP ATTACKING TIL HE KILLS HER! (mind you ive got my 9 yr old with me) i went you F-ing (nice huh) MORON put him on an f-ing lead and muzzle him (im not a huge swearer but omg i was fuming) dont let a dog aggressive dog off lead in a park full of dogs and kids!!! (he had his child with him to) and then i chased him out screaming at him not to come back i was going mental at this bloke!!

Daisy was fine.. couldn't care less i stayed a while after to make sure she was okay with other dogs.. and i spy the park from Abi's bedroom window before we go.. the bloke has been walking his dog at 10pm every night and parks outside my house grrrr

Its awful that some people cant control their dogs and have no common sense whatsoever and its the little dogs who always get it.. i really want sectioned off places for small dogs. I like big dogs dont get me wrong but even just friendly playing one big old GSD paw on a dinky dog and bam crushed puppy.

How are you feeling now.. i was sure i replied to this thread obv not.. its so hard to keep relaxed and i think you become more conscious of the way your acting i must look sooo paranoid when i see big dogs and they do bounce over.. its hard.. Bella will be ok, so will you!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

i remember that post Sarah, but I didn't remember it being so bad. What's wrong with people?!?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh no this is a different dog.. lol the other one was a french bulldog.. clearly they all hang around here!! I hate people


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh a different dog...Ok. I've always said I like animals more than most people.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That is awful Sarah. I'm glad you reacted better than i did, i couldn't say anything but maybe if Kye hadn't been there i would have. I can't believe that guy was so rude, its always idiots who get big dogs then take no responsibility for them. If i had a big dog and it attacked someone elses dog i would be very apologetic and then keep it on a long lead!!

I am feeling a bit better today, having bad dreams but we've taken her out twice so far with Kye and not seen any other dogs so that's good. 

I agree about the sectioned off bits, that would be awesome, i love big dogs too but you can't tell if they are nice or not to look at them sometimes.

From reading this post i've learnt not to be afraid to pick her up alot more, i was so keen not to be one of those owners who always carried the dog around but now i realise its about balance and doesn't matter what anyone thinks if i pick her up if im uncomfortable in a situation.

We are going to visit more things like national historic properties where they have lead policies so i know the dogs will be on leads . Also spend some time with Kyes family who have dogs for her.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Elle said:


> I'm so pleased to hear little Bella is okay. She must have been terrified. I remember when we went to see little Harry for the first time, the breeder told us that his mother was attacked in a park by a big dog one day, who promptly threw her in to the air. She was okay, luckily, and just shaken. Not long after that, Harry's father was also attacked by another large dog, so they told me that they never let their Chis run with strange dogs off leads any more. It just makes me so angry that there are so many uncaring and selfish dog owners out there who can't be bothered to train their dogs.


God, such awful stories . No wonder they don't let them run with other dogs now.

I agree makes me very angry owners are uncaring and selfish. Since i got a dog i feel like I've seen this side of people i never imagined, unbelievably selfish, thoughtless to the point of endangering other people/children and pets, its unbelievable.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> Geez how terrible! I understand your frustration and complete fear though. We've had our fair share of big dog troubles. Now Bailey is very fearful of them. Can't say I blame her. We went to the pier with her the other day and she cried so loud when a large dog came near her. It didn't do anything to her, just scared her so bad. I carried her a lot after that...she was shaking and so upset...little heart just a racing. I hope Bella can get over her fear but I think it will def. take some work. Hugs.


Aw poor Bailey . Bella sends hugs and licks, they can both get over their fears because im sure we'll be patient parents for them . I'm feeling a little more positive today not so shocked thankfully.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Truthfully, I have to work on my own fear at this point as much as working with B. It scared me so badly, as I'm sure you understand, that I have to really watch myself as to not pass on my fear to her. The day that the blue healer charged us, I had to mace him. It was an awful experience. I felt angry and even guilty that I had to hurt an animal that was really just a product of it's rotten enviroment. Having said that, I will always protect me and mine. I had no where to go after that really..as far as safe places to walk that is. That was the second time I had a problem with a loose aggresive dog (actually he was chained and broke loose). I had altered my path to the point of having no where to go. 

Anyway, my point is that we do what we have to, to protect them of course but after a traumatic event like that we have to be really careful that we don't project fear. It's a tough one because it is so scary. I also find it difficult to work with B due to a lack of safe big dog's to expose her too. Fact of the matter is they are little ones and it would only take one time...it's not a risk I'm willing to take. We are all very lucky that it turned out the way it did. Now when we walk, I have a cell with me and mace...and I'm not afraid to carry her if I feel it's in her best interest to do so. Good luck with it all, hon. I think you'll both get through it as will we


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> Truthfully, I have to work on my own fear at this point as much as working with B. It scared me so badly, as I'm sure you understand, that I have to really watch myself as to not pass on my fear to her.


I understand completely. 

Bella's first walk past 2 off the lead hyper black labs in our local park went OK last night. We'd been walking her in woods till last night.

She gave a little tiny bark in her throat, that was all but kept walking.

The lab ran towards us but the owner recalled it & it went back quickly.

I was feeling much better yesterday but when the dog came running I was surprised i started shaking, felt like i couldn't breathe and almost started crying but really suddenly like i was shocked, it was horrible, I had to pass Bella to Kye because i got a bit overwhelmed & didn't want Bella to see it.

I'm pretty sure it's just because it was my first time seeing another big dog run towards us and my brain has to work through that we won't get attacked every time now ..but i agree it's really important i don't make Bella afraid, i don't want to let her down.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you're doing well it is scary I get this nervous feeling in my belly and have to try to divert it. It's sad all we want to do is protect our pups!! 

There are some lovely big dogs I hope you meet some to help u both through this


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> There are some lovely big dogs I hope you meet some to help u both through this


It is sad. I know the feeling in the stomach, ugh its horrible. I was overwhelmed walking Bella before it happened simply because of the kids, the questions etc but now it's just so hard. Because walking physically is really hard for me (due to pain and balance problems, i feel dizzy 24 hours a day and walking gets hard, sometimes have to sit down and feel faint ALOT which is not nice outside) it's a huge deal for me to walk her at all and when people stop me to chat about her they don't realise i feel close to passing out & the world is spinning when i stand still for 2 minutes and chat. When i walk i have to mostly focus on juststanding up, looking at the ground.. so with this fear on top of not feeling well, having to look around for other dogs all the time it makes it very hard visually. (not using my disability as an excuse not to walk her, just explaining why it feels so hard to manage walking with pain, dizziness and now being scared which makes the dizzinness worse ugh cos i feel panicky and looking around is hard)

Thats a good idea, Kyes got some family in Wales with bigger dogs so we will go over there sometime so i can spend some time with the bigger dogs ..because i've never had a big dog so my experience isn't now good with big dogs. I need to play with them and realise they aren't all scary, retrain me as much as Bella .


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I've just picked up on this thread and read the posts and its horrific how some people are so irresponsible.

I am just so pleased that Bella is okay but you must have been pretty shaken up as well and your youngster to having to witness not only a dangerous dog but a bad owner as well.

Not sure how old Kye is for the owner to say "What would you do" but for me I'd have replied.. "Find out if it happen again"

Basically I would have made an official complaint to the Park Manager and reported the bloke to the police.

I have been fortunate to find a park where the majority of people are great dog owners but if I see a big dog like a Rottweiller or a dog that looks threatening I watch it like a hawk and if need be I will pick Jake up and Red). Its sad that we can't just relax and let out dogs play without having to be on full alert for other dogs.

Jake was squashed by an over friendly Cocker Spaniel that jsut wanted to play but was too energetic for Jake, since then he hates Spaniels and runs aways away from them.

I have .. tough wood.. never had to resuce Jake from an aggressive dog. If I had to and I am sorry if this upsets people but for my dogs safety I would kick the offending dog, anything to keep it away. After all the offending dog isn't bothered about hurting mine.

Dogs that are friendly with people but not other dogs are classed as dangerous.. I watched panamar (spelling error there) about Battersea Dog Home and they destroy any dog that shows any aggression to other dogs no matter how heathly it is becausaae they do not want to be responsible for the dog to cause injury due to irresponsible owners. I mean a dog that attacks other dogs could turn on people over time if the aggression is not controlled.

Anyways again.. so pleased Bella is okay and safe.

Deme


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Deme said:


> Not sure how old Kye is for the owner to say "What would you do" but for me I'd have replied.. "Find out if it happen again"
> 
> Basically I would have made an official complaint to the Park Manager and reported the bloke to the police.
> 
> ...


Both Kye and i are 31, the guy was in his 50's obviously though he was superior somehow.

I didn't know that dogs which are aggressive to other dogs are classed as dangerous, ill definitely keep that in mind for when owners refuse to control their dogs!!

I've been told to use the feet, punch with hands closed and turn your back, its all pretty scary though.

Yes we should have reported it, we were just in shock.

Im glad she's ok too


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> If anyone has any tips on keeping your dog safe i would love to hear it, someone said carry a big stick but i don't want to always be afraid.


Really the best thing you can do to keep your dog safe is just what you did.....be very, very vigilant.

We have ZERO control over how other people's dogs behave, nor how they handle them, and sometimes they don't do a good job at all, and are downright irresponsible. The only control with have is with our own dogs. When I take mine anywhere, no matter if it's to a petstore, my daughter's house (she has two sweet, small mixes) anywhere, I remain constantly on the alert. Even when my dogs interact with my roommate's pugs, I'm watching closely. The biggest stick in the world won't substitute for alert vigilance on the part of us, the chihuahua owners. As their protectors, we have a responsibility, because they NEED protection far more than a larger breed. No matter their courage and valor, they are simply no physical match for most other dogs they will encounter. 

You and your man did really, really well as protectors. The outcome could have been VERY different.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Wouldnt the alarm also scare Bella? I know your first instinct is to protect her but what if sounding the alarm scares so and makes her a nervous jumpy dog? Just though i should throw that out there.


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

it's awful to go through something like that due to the irresponsibility of others :/ hopefully with time you'll all be able to put it behind you, especially little Bella.
btw i added Bella on fb  she's so so so cute i loved all her pics and saw the link where she's 'playing dead', she does not have just looks ... eh she has brains as well 
congrats to all of u xx


----------

